# Baby is here!



## mama24 (Apr 17, 2012)

She was pen bred, so it could be any time now. I thought she had a while to go last week, but this week, she has started bagging up more and looking bigger. What do you think? She is a FF, btw.










And just for bonus baby pics, here's Shizune with her little Easter baby, finally named Cookie. B/c she looks like a chocolate chip cookie! LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 17, 2012)

That is tough, ff can be tricky. I would say with in the next couple of weeks, they can change so much the last day or two right before kidding. She almost looks like she is carrying the babies low and her ligaments look soft, I wouldn't be surprised if she kids in the next few days.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 17, 2012)

Cookie is adorable!  As for the prego doe, I am having trouble even knowing how soon my 4 may kid!  I have one that I bet my son $10 she would have her babies by yesterday afternoon.  Now I owe my son $10!   I'll say yours won't deliver for at least 2 weeks, maybe more-------but I'm not going to put money on that!


----------



## mama24 (Apr 17, 2012)

It's so hard! I really thought she had like a month to go just last week! But then my friend I got them from told me his tall Saanen/Boer mix does never look ready and then he goes out one morning and they all have kids! That and she has had VERY loose stools yesterday and today, plus the way she's holding her tail, make me think it's going to be pretty soon! I wish she could talk and tell me about her contractions. LOL


----------



## mama24 (Apr 18, 2012)

Still no babies, but my 2 younger boys came running in this morning to tell me there was a FOX in the goat pen!!!  Looking for a nice chicken breakfast, I guarantee. This explains the 3 mysteriously disappeared hen/chicks this week. He said both does and the baby doeling were standing on the milking stand! So much for my goats protecting my chickens from foxes! I really thought they would the way they went after dogs! Now I'm worried about baby Cookie! She's so tiny, a fox could take her if he really wanted to, I think. Time for some hot wire along the bottom of the fence! Guess I need to get out my weed eater to take care of the grass growing along the fence. :/


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 18, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Still no babies, but my 2 younger boys came running in this morning to tell me there was a FOX in the goat pen!!!  Looking for a nice chicken breakfast, I guarantee. This explains the 3 mysteriously disappeared hen/chicks this week. He said both does and the baby doeling were standing on the milking stand! So much for my goats protecting my chickens from foxes! I really thought they would the way they went after dogs! Now I'm worried about baby Cookie! She's so tiny, a fox could take her if he really wanted to, I think. Time for some hot wire along the bottom of the fence! Guess I need to get out my weed eater to take care of the grass growing along the fence. :/


My dad had a fox get fried on his electric fence a couple months ago. This was when he had lots of babies on the ground. He figured it was attracted by the afterbirths that were around. I'd definately be getting an electric fence up to protect your critters.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 19, 2012)

Still no baby, but her bag got bigger today, so I'm think it will be in the next week!

I have SOOOOO many things goin gon this week, I won't have time to work on teh fence until Sun or later. So I got a trap at Tractor Supply yesterday. My dh and I both agreed our puppy would be the first thing caught. We were right. I'm actually surprised it took more than 24 hours for her to investigate!  Look how contrite she looks!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 20, 2012)

Bwhaaa ha ha!!  

Love the look on that babes face!


----------



## mama24 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks! I think she's awfully cute, too! She's so stinkin bad! But I suppose at only 3 mos old, she's actually pretty good. She's my first puppy since I moved out of my parents house, I forgot what a PITA they are! LOL


----------



## mama24 (Apr 24, 2012)

We have boom! Or maybe it's the day before boom. That's hat it ended up being last time I thought one of my goats had boom. lol. I hope it's tonight!!! Maybe I'll be there for it this time!


----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)

No babies yet, but I am sure it will be in the next couple of days!!! So excited! I think she's only having one, but my dh and MIL say that they think it's 2 b/c she is such a big tall girl.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if that will work since I'm on my phone. We have a buckling! Super cute light reddish roan all over like the color his mom had on her head and neck. She still hasn't passed the placenta. I don't think there's another baby in there, but I could be wrong. The only reason I came down to the barn is bc my other goat was yelling her head off. She seemed very concerned and she's very interested in the baby. Her 3 week old baby could care less, of course. Lol. But he will be her playmate soon!


----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll fix the pic later when I'm inside.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)

She still hasn't passed the placenta. When should I start to worry about that? I assume it's similar for animals as it is for people, and I think it was always 20 min or less when I had my babies, so I'm getting a little worried! She's acting fine, eating, drinking, licking the baby nonstop.

Btw, my dh decided to name him Cream, to go with Cookie.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)

This does not look like a normal placenta to me. Does this happen sometimes? What should I look for in case she retained some of it? She wasn't interested in eating it. Is it just the sac? Is it normal for the sac to come out completely detached from the placenta? When my other goat had her baby, I found no sac, just the placenta, which she also didn't eat, so I threw it away.


----------



## RPC (Apr 25, 2012)

I would say that's not the placenta but I am not sure. It is hard to guess the size of that since I am not there. I would say its just the kids sac unless the doe passed that later. It just does not look big enough. I like my does to pass the placenta within the hour but I think she is "safe" up to 24 hours after the kid is born. Not 100% on that thou.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 25, 2012)

looks like placenta to me, sometimes the sac/membrane is very thin and not always all that easy to find.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's pretty big. One the left hand side, you can see my other mama goat's nose on the edge of the pic, if that helps give size perspective. I actually did some google searches and now I am thinking it is the placenta, but maybe not all of it. I'm not sure what to think. When my other doe kidded, we got there hours later and it was very dark. I found the placenta, but it was one big solid heavy blob that felt more like what I expected. It looked gray, but it was very dark. This is all long and thin and flat and bumpy and veiny, not small, round, and fat. I'm going to try not to freak out. I am having hormonal problems since I hit 35, it's causing PMDD, and even with meds, I am very badly OCD and anxious certain times of the month. Unfortunately, this is all happening at a bad time of the month for me, and I'm obsessing over something being wrong! I am sure nothing is wrong and it's all normal, but I can't shut my brain off of thinking about what if I'm wrong and she's retaining something, etc, etc. Thank you for the reassurance! I think maybe I should just take my dh's advice and have a beer! LOL


----------



## RPC (Apr 25, 2012)

See I thought that was the kids nose....If that is an adult's nose then that is big enough. I think all will be well and you should go grab that beer and relax. Have a good night and enjoy the new baby.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 25, 2012)

Were you there the whole time? She may have eaten some when u weren't watching.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 26, 2012)

When Java had her baby last Sunday, all I found laying on the ground was what I thought was the sack. I am assuming now that it was the after birth since it has been 4 days and she is doing fine and baby too. Java's looks like it might have been a little smaller than what you showed but it was just like a balloon all flattened out.  Relax and try and enjoy your baby. Mom should be fine since it has been awhile now and she isn't showing any signs of stress, right?


----------



## mama24 (Apr 26, 2012)

We are all good this morning! Baby is doing wonderfully, already hopping around. Mama is very attentive and is taking good care of him, and she is obviously making lots of milk and is healthy and recovering very well.  I'm feeling better today. I slept very poorly, but I'm having my coffee and I'll be alright.

Weight tape says baby is 9-10lbs. It's funny that my little petite doeling who was not even supposed to be pregnant had a bigger baby than my big girl!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 26, 2012)

That's the placenta.  Those dark spots you see are placentomes.  The maternal side has caruncles, and the fetal side has cotyledons, and the two almost "velcro" together to form the placentomes.  Instead of the placenta having contact over the entire surface, it only connects on those placentomes.


----------



## mama24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! Everyone is still doing really well here, and I have completely calmed down! LOL. Sorry for my freak out and thanks for the reassurance. Tsunade is going to be a milk machine, I can already tell! I just milked her for the first time about an hour and a half ago and I got about 2 cups of colostrum in like 5 min.  Not bad, and I only really milked one side b/c it was too hard to reach the other and the baby had just nursed that one anyway. I need to move my stand to a better place so I can go to the other side. At least until I don't need to look at what I'm doing anymore. lol. I guess I could milk from behind, but that may be dangerous! lol Baby is doing really well and already bouncing around. His fur is so soft and thick and curly! Much more so than his half sister's was. I guess his mama also has much longer hair than my other doe. Is that a Saanen or a Boer thing? Mama's is very fine and straight--she's half Saanen, half Boer, with some curlies underneath. Baby is curly everywhere for now! Cookie, my almost 3 wk old doeling was jumping on and off of me like I was a toy while I was milking. The babies are just too stinkin cute! I can't wait till he's big enough to frolic with her!

Oh, both babies have their Kiko dad's face, though. Even though they are totally different colors, they just have that pleasant expression he always has. lol. It's too cute!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are having way too much fun.  Enjoy!!  Oh and about the babies jumping all over you, it's really fun at first and I don't think I would change a thing, just be aware that as they get older and bigger they still think they can do it.  Everytime I bend over to do something my 8 week old doeling is on my back before I even knew she was near by.  She has even jumped up onto my shoulder from the spool while I was standing straight up.  I am her most favorite climbing toy.  The only thing is now that she is bigger it can be a bit painful.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 26, 2012)

That's a real nice baby! So glad for you that everything ended positively!


----------



## mama24 (May 27, 2012)

I am so so sad. Cream died early this morning. Here is a picture of Cream taken 2 days ago at about 4 weeks old. He was a big beautiful buckling. 






He went down so fast there wasn't much we could do. He and his mom got onto the chicken feed 2 days ago when my kids left the gate open. Mama was very bloated and had terrible diarrhea yesterday. I kept walking her around to keep her moving. He was laying around a lot, but was still nursing and seemed ok, so I really thought he was ok and wasn't sick like mama was. He's just never been very active like our doeling is, so I thought that was just normal for him. His belly never got bloated, and he didn't have diarrhea. Last night, he got so weak he couldn't stand and was just lying on the ground quivering and screaming. I held him upright for a while and tried to prop him up, but he was completely limp and breathing very rapidly. I knew he was dying, but with it being after 10PM, there just wasn't much I could do. I gave him a shot of antibiotics b/c my dh wanted me to, just to feel like we were doing SOMETHING I guess. I knew it wouldn't help. I am going to keep CDT antitoxin on hand from now on, even though my goats are all vaccinated and my goat friends all tell me they've never had it work. I'm going to TSC today as soon as they open. At least I will have something on hand that might possibly help. I'm so so sad. Mama was chewing her cud this morning, so I think she's feeling better healthwise. But she was lying next to him and kept calling to him, then got up and seemed to be trying to get him to get up. That was 2 hours ago and I still haven't moved the body and I really need to milk her. I'm just so devastated and I'm having a hard time getting back down there to deal.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 27, 2012)

so sorry.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (May 27, 2012)

You did everything you could do. Theres just no way of knowing some times whats going on until its too late. So sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (May 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## nana_4708 (May 27, 2012)

So sorry I had one born today  it is a little girl and twin boys on May 11.wish your little one had made it.


----------



## GreenEarth (May 27, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (May 27, 2012)

So sad, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## bonbean01 (May 27, 2012)

Awwww...so very sorry


----------



## Missy (May 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss . I lost my doe 2 weeks ago and her kid. It is hard. Give momma extra love.


----------



## mama24 (May 27, 2012)

Poor mama goat! She doesn't seem to know what to do with herself. She just stands there like she's lost. I even opened their gate so they could graze like I do most days (and made sure the chicken gate was CLOSED!), but she stayed in the pen. My other doe seems to be trying to comfort her and stayed closeby, which is very nice. I gave her a bath b/c she was covered in poo and she stood very nicely for that, which surprised me quite a bit. I think she understands that we had tried to help.  She was calling the baby off and on throughout the day, but I think she remembered on her own that he was gone b/c it never went on long. He was such a pretty boy. We had originally planned to eat any bucklings, but he was such a big healthy boy, and so calm and friendly, we were considering keeping him for breeding and getting some more unrelated does.  Well, now I am more experienced, so in the future I will give any kids the CD antitoxin as soon as they start acting a little off like he was 2 days ago. TSC was out. I'm going to check Southern States on Tues b/c it's near their school across town.


----------

